# Where can I find HSS M2 to buy?



## meshel (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for a source to buy hardened/tempered HSS M2 steel bars and rods - not a large amount, for personal use (want to make a few tools by grinding the shape into the metal). preferebly with cutting services.

I looked at McMaster-Carr but they seem to only offer annealed material - or am I missing something?

Thanks,
Moshe


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 14, 2008)

You could probably make friends with anyone at a machine shop and they 
could let you piggyback on their next order. My local shop even let me take
home a huge manual to look through, but I can't remember what the name
of it was. MTG or MHS or something.. manual must have weighted about
20 lbs. 
A large machinery company would probably get irritated. But a small shop
might work with you


----------



## Darley (Dec 14, 2008)

I do have HSS, look at my post to see if it's sutiable for you


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2008)

MSC, and yeah the Big Book is just that, Big! Not sure if you will find "Hardened" anything from a metal supplier since the idea is to machine the metal and then harden it. I would look for a local metal supplier for just a small amount of rod etc. I am getting ready to place a small order for drill rod with MSC myself.


----------



## pipecrafter (Dec 14, 2008)

Are you sure the McMaster M2 is annealed?  It doesn't say so, and it lists it as "very hard M2/M7".  I'd give them a call to be sure.

Failing that, MSC Direct also carries M2.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 14, 2008)

Daniel said:


> MSC, and yeah the Big Book is just that, Big!



That was it!  Thanks.  (It was gonna bug me till I remembered.. :tongue: )


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 14, 2008)

NewLondon88 said:


> That was it! Thanks. (It was gonna bug me till I remembered.. :tongue: )


 

Just remember *Manhattan Supply Company *if you have a problem remembering MSC.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Dec 14, 2008)

i've made a couple of tools from some 1/4"x1/4"x8" stock that is hardened. got 2 pieces left if interested. they were $10.00 each.


----------



## JeffinWIS (Dec 14, 2008)

Moshe, a place like this will make what you want...likely expensive though, and you are in Israel?
http://www.knifemaker.com/111_kprod.html
Might give you an idea of places to search for though. 

Not sure what sizes you are looking for.  I've got some 1/8" X 1" X 18" M2 hardened to 58-60RC, 1/8" X 1" X 18" A11 hardened to 60-62RC.  Have made some small scrapers, form tools, and parting tools.  Also have 1/2" X 3/4" X 18" D2 hardened to 63-65RC.  Made a Bedan tool and a couple heavy duty scrapers from that.


----------



## woodboys (Dec 14, 2008)

Moshe, I have ordered the steel from McMaster-Carr and after you shape it you anneal it by heating it. I don't remember where the instructions are but they are on their site. I believe it was A1 steel I ordered though.


----------



## meshel (Dec 15, 2008)

woodboys said:


> Moshe, I have ordered the steel from McMaster-Carr and after you shape it you anneal it by heating it. I don't remember where the instructions are but they are on their site. I believe it was A1 steel I ordered though.



When I looked at a few specific items it specified that it was annealed (soft), the hardness mentioned is the "potential" hardness (assuming you manage)...
And Hardening and Tempering HSS is not as easy as O1 and W1 (those aren't simple either but require less percision than HSS, and also less heat).


----------



## meshel (Dec 15, 2008)

pipecrafter said:


> Are you sure the McMaster M2 is annealed?  It doesn't say so, and it lists it as "very hard M2/M7".  I'd give them a call to be sure.
> 
> Failing that, MSC Direct also carries M2.



Quite sure, it would also make perfect sense that way, I'll give them a call anyway just to be on the safe side (maybe they carry it in a different section or under a different name, or maybe even provide special order - who knows)

Thanks!


----------



## meshel (Dec 15, 2008)

NewLondon88 said:


> You could probably make friends with anyone at a machine shop and they
> could let you piggyback on their next order. My local shop even let me take
> home a huge manual to look through, but I can't remember what the name
> of it was. MTG or MHS or something.. manual must have weighted about
> ...



I wish I could, this is Israel - not as common here, so no place I can think of that would even give me a glance...


----------



## meshel (Dec 15, 2008)

Darley said:


> I do have HSS, look at my post to see if it's sutiable for you



Thanks, I'm looking for rods and square section, yours would be good for other things (knives and chatter tools and other thin items, maybe a very thin parting tool...)

Thanks anyway,


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 16, 2008)

I have made tools from 1/4 x 1/2 x 6 HSS blanks, works great. You could try drill blanks for round stock.


----------

